# NYC beach get-together



## Aeeda (Nov 27, 2001)

Hi!I bet you people thought I backed out, but here I am again! Several months ago I expressed my desire to have a non-official meeting in the New York area for young IBSers (as I call us.) Several people were interested, but everyone seemed to agree it would be better in the summer and we decided it would be best to meet on the beach (Brighton Beach) that is near my house in Brooklyn, NY. I was thiking of next weekend (15 or 16 of June)(You don't have to worry about bathrooms because we have two at home and I think they might have finished building one on the beach.) So, anyone interested?


----------



## Maverick (May 16, 2002)

Bit far for me to travel im afraid but sounds good - have a great time!!


----------



## Aeeda (Nov 27, 2001)

OK, forget about this weekend. How about in two weeks? (on the 30th of June.)


----------



## methical (Feb 11, 2000)

that weekend works for me...who's in the nyc area for the summer?? let's meet up everyone!


----------



## Aeeda (Nov 27, 2001)

methical, looks like it's just you and me for now. Dima won't be in the city for a while, and other people who wanted to get together when I originally had the idea haven't responded.


----------

